# Do not forget these hero's when looking for a dog.



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope this is the right place to put this. 

I saw this on a FB friends page. 

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=97391432267&h=KZ38W&u=_YpKe&ref=mf


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This program is terrific. I've looked into it myself. There are several things you should know though. I found these out during my adoption inquiries.

1. Adoption preferences go by rank. Military members are considered first and according to rank. 

2. If you are able to adopt a MWD, you must travel to Lackland AFB to pick up the dog. 

I've not given up. At some point I hope to have the honor and the pleasure of giving one of these heroes a home.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting everyone know about the process.









I hope you get one too!


----------

